# The End of Iraq: How American Incompetence Created a War Without End



## observor 69 (1 Dec 2006)

The End of Iraq: How American Incompetence Created a War Without End   by Peter Galbraith

Well written read on the present Iraq situation. Some of his observations can also be applied to Afghanistan. I found it a real page turner. 
In Iraq the reality is Sunni and Shite hate each other and there can not be an "Iraq"  Army or police force. In Afghanistan again any Western idea of a shiny democracy is not reality. As has been acknowledged by Gen.Hillier there must be a political component to any viable solution to the violence and lack of stability in the government.


----------



## geo (1 Dec 2006)

Key issue would be to acknowledge that the democratic gov't we are used to having does not port itself too well to another country.  If you start insisting on having it "your" way, you're just lining yourself up for a dissapointment.


----------



## c4th (13 Jan 2007)

Anyone interested in Iraq or how not to conduct foreign policy or a counter insurgency war should also read "FIASCO" by Thomas Ricks.  Extremely well written and researched.  It would be funny in parts except for the usual tragic consequences.


----------

